# Make a Wish Foundation - Free Siglo VI



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

One of my favorite charities that I wish I could have the time to be more a part of is The Make a Wish Foundation.
The cause is wonderful as they provide dying children the opportunity to have a wish granted.
My other favorite is St. Jude's.
Both work so hard to make terminally ill kid's lives a bit better.

Being it is Christmas around the corner, I would like to raise money for these children since I am so much more priveleged than they can possilby be as presently, my life is not at imminent risk, that I am aware of.

Here is a silly way to raise some funds for them and give someone a shot at a rare cigar. Visit their website, make a donation to either, in any amount, minimum of $25, and post proof of donation or PM me. Will not honor without proper proof.
In return, you will receive a Cohiba Siglo VI from my aging stash.
Limit to one per person/donation and to the first 6 that respond.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Done deal

transaction no. 2733920. If you need more proof let me know. BTW, I received the Partagas Lusitanias you sent me today.


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

Done:

November 28, 2005
Transaction no. 2733998

Thank you for supporting the Make-A-Wish Foundation®. With the generosity of caring people like you, we are able to grant more wishes to children with life-threatening medical conditions.

General Donation $25.00 
Benefiting Make-A-Wish Foundation® of America 

Total charged to card today: $25.00


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

My two favorite charities as well. 

November 28, 2005
Transaction no. 2734290
General Donation $25.00 

Thank you for supporting the Make-A-Wish Foundation®. With the generosity of caring people like you, we are able to grant more wishes to children with life-threatening medical conditions.

Cheers!!
Steve


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

And a Superb idea by the way Blueface, my hat's off to you sir.

Cheers!!
Steve




Edit: You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Blueface again. :c


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Three are boxed and soon on their way to their new homes.

Next.......Who is next?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

opusxox said:


> Done deal
> 
> transaction no. 2733920. If you need more proof let me know. BTW, I received the Partagas Lusitanias you sent me today.


USPS
0303 0830 0000 5888 9890


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Dang it just mailed away me pledge on saturday
this is a great thing your doing mate
So are you personally involved with Make a Wish?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

MikeZ said:


> Done:
> 
> November 28, 2005
> Transaction no. 2733998
> ...


USPS
0303 0830 0000 5888 9906


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

JezterVA said:


> My two favorite charities as well.
> 
> November 28, 2005
> Transaction no. 2734290
> ...


USPS
0303 0830 0000 5888 9937


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

SDmate said:


> Dang it just mailed away me pledge on saturday
> this is a great thing your doing mate
> So are you personally involved with Make a Wish?


Never a part of it.
Just have always held it dear for what they do.
I did do volunteer work photographing cance kids with Santa but that was years ago.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

This is the exception for me to become a post whore.

Still some Siglos to go.
Don't mind giving them away for this cause.
Hurry up.
Make some kids happy and get a great cigar while at it.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Done, brother. What a great way to get money to those in need! 

November 28, 2005
Transaction no. 2734687

Anything else you need let me know. :w


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Done, brother. What a great way to get money to those in need!
> 
> November 28, 2005
> Transaction no. 2734687
> ...


USPS
0303 0830 0000 5888 9913
Tomorrow's mail.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Someone do some math here.
Still some to go.

Lets go.
Can't lose.
Even if I don't send you a cigar, you will feel good about the donation.
The cigar is just a bonus so feel even better.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Done! As for the info, I'm working on getting it... I did it as an "Honor Donation" for my little sister and brother..


----------



## Sickboy (Jan 8, 2005)

Done.
Trans. code 2734882
nice work


----------



## billysglitch (Jun 23, 2005)

Great idea and great job...
If the cigars are gone no problem the cause is worth any amount of money...

November 28, 2005
Transaction no. 2734880

General Donation $50.00 
Benefiting Make-A-Wish Foundation® of America

Total charged to card today: $50.00

Billing Information

Billy D Schaub
BDS Business Solutions
4707 1st Ave. South
Duluth, MN 55803
United States
218-590-9324
[email protected]


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ALL DONE! Thanks to all. The kids thank you also.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Sickboy said:


> Done.
> Trans. code 2734882
> nice work


USPS
0303 0830 0000 5888 9920
Going out tomorrow.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

billysglitch said:


> Great idea and great job...
> If the cigars are gone no problem the cause is worth any amount of money...
> 
> November 28, 2005
> ...


USPS 0303 0830 0000 5887 5473
Tomorrow's mail


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

All DONE! Thanks.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Sickboy said:


> Done.
> Trans. code 2734882
> nice work


USPS
0303 0830 0000 5888 9920
Tomorrow's mail


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> I'm stuck.. did anyone else do it as an Honor donation, instead of a single gift? I'm trying to get a card mailed to my sister/brother, but there's no screen to do it in.. there's instructions.. but no text boxes, no nothing.. it said my card has been charged, but I haven't received an email or anything, so I don't think the process is done....


USPS
0303 0830 0000 5887 5473
Tomorrow's mail


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

We went over but well worth it. Thanks to all that contributed. All done for now.

Will dig through my humi and come up with another few in the next couple of days.


----------



## Sickboy (Jan 8, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> I'm stuck on the attached screen... sorry, had to cut it in half and shrink it a ton to make it fit the 100kb per picture limit... but yeah.. anyone do this?


Wish I could help, looks like you might have to just contact them. I just went with the 'general' donation option.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Siglos are special but next time, will come up with something equally as special.
Need a few days to think about it and we will raise some more money.
I welcome copy cats so please come on out if you are out there.
What is in your stash that you can get us all to donate to these causes?
Those of you with some aged stuff, bring it on. I am in!
Smoking them feels good but this is much, much better!
Tons of kids will thank you for helping them pass their days better.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Unfortunately, I don't have anything worth donating that most of you BOTLs don't have 10 or 20 of in your humis.. but I think that what you're doing is an absolutely fantastic idea, and thank you.. I saw a commercial for St. Jude on TV the other day... made me want to donate then.. you were the catalyst, thank you! The Kids thank you too!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Thanks to all that contributed.
I believe that thanks to the generosity of many of you exceeding the minimum required of $25, we raised in excess of $200.
Was well worth it for me.
I will gladly do it again and would love others to jump on board.
Best thing is the money went directly from you so no questions of my intentions.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

I'd like to sticky this, but don't have the credits.. anybody want to donate? I don't want to do any more whoring, as I've already whored up 3000 credits in 2 days... I think people are getting sick of me! :r seriously though.. anyone want to pony up 1500 to let me sticky this?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

By this afternoon, the remaining four will be shipped.

Enjoy them right away as they are primed.
They are from 11/04 and have been in my humi almost as long.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

billysglitch said:


> Great idea and great job...
> If the cigars are gone no problem the cause is worth any amount of money...
> 
> November 28, 2005
> ...


USPS
0303 0830 0000 8778 5473


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> I'd like to sticky this, but don't have the credits.. anybody want to donate? I don't want to do any more whoring, as I've already whored up 3000 credits in 2 days... I think people are getting sick of me! :r seriously though.. anyone want to pony up 1500 to let me sticky this?


USPS
0303 0830 0000 5887 5480


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Last one in the mail.
Thanks to all that participated.
We will do it again soon.


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

I now know without a shadow of a doubt, what the barnyard smell is that everyone speaks of. Wow!! This is an impressive cigar. I'm gonna lay it down for a week or so and then see how far over the edge of the slope it can push me. Many thanks for such a fine stick Blueface.

Cheers!!
Steve


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Enjoy them right away as they are primed.


Don't have to tell me twice! :w


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Blueface. Good work! :w 

Gorillas get sticks and kids get something special.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

JezterVA said:


> I now know without a shadow of a doubt, what the barnyard smell is that everyone speaks of. Wow!! This is an impressive cigar. I'm gonna lay it down for a week or so and then see how far over the edge of the slope it can push me. Many thanks for such a fine stick Blueface.
> 
> Cheers!!
> Steve


Hehe! Barnyard, yes. Chicken house, yes! Who said, 'If it smells like shit it must be legit.'?

To me I get old leather, rubbed in manure mixed with chocolate when I go sniff.


----------



## Sickboy (Jan 8, 2005)

Arrived this afternoon. I've never tried any of the Cohiba line before so I'm pretty excited....looks fantastic. Had a hard time explaining to my girlfriend that its a good thing that my cigar smells like chit. Thanks again Blueface.


----------



## fayers (Nov 16, 2005)

Posted today....transaction #2760557

Great thing, make a wish. I helped a terminal child achieve a goal of snorkeling with dolphins (donated the gear from my shop)...to see the look in his eyes made it all worth while.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

fayers said:


> Posted today....transaction #2760557
> 
> Great thing, make a wish. I helped a terminal child achieve a goal of snorkeling with dolphins (donated the gear from my shop)...to see the look in his eyes made it all worth while.


Fayers,
This is all done.
Will send PM and honor.


----------

